# 2000 points and 0 friends! (Knights/Tau)



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Baronial Court Formation

Knight Crusader - Battle Cannon, Stormspear Missile Pod (Warlord)

Knight Crusader - Battle Cannon, Icarus Autocannon

Knight Crusader - Battle Cannon, Icarus Autocannon

Firebase Support Cadre Formation

Riptide - Ion Cannon, TL Fusion, Velocity Tracker, Early Warning Override

Broadsides x3 - TL Rail Rifles 

Broadsides x3 - HYMP


2000 exactly


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

you are a very bad person and nobody should speak to you anymore


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

at least I get the 0 friends part....


----------



## Mmbob (Aug 23, 2013)

I would probably just put my orks back in the box


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: loving the reactions to this list.


----------



## LordOfTheWolves (May 28, 2015)

"TECH PRIEST!"

"0101100101100101011100110010000001001101011110010010000001001100011011110111001001100100"

"Where's the keys to the Knight titan lock up?"

"0101001001101001011001110110100001110100001000000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011010010110111000100000011011010111100100101110001011100010111001101111011010000010000001100100011001010110000101110010001011100010111000101110"

"Sigh...you lost them in that poker game with the water caste didn't you!"


----------

